# BAMBOO CHARCOAL- Fish Growth?



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I read about this a month ago and have seen it in different places since. Actually the study results were released just a month ago. They've done studies with both fish and animals and the results are compelling. Google it.

I've made my own and am stuffing my big rhom's food with it. Interestingly I've noticed an immediate color change. That's only after half a week. He's more purple and the black edges on his fins are significantly darker. Not sure if that might be the result of this stage of recovery from HITH but it is definitely different than it was on the weekend.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i read that a while ago, also they've had similar results with wood charcoal and wood vinegar. also in one article by the FRI (Fish Research Institute) they combined ground bamboo charcoal and bamboo vinegar and got even better results.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bamboo charcoal can boost fish growth: studyTAIPEI, Taiwan - Feeding fish with food blended with ground bamboo charcoal can be a natural way to boost their growth and greatly enhance the efficiency of aquaculture, according to the results of a study released over the weekend by the Fisheries Research Institute (FRI) under the Council of Agriculture.The results were achieved through experiments in which fish food containing ground bamboo charcoal was used to feed Taiwan tilapia, a species farmed mainly for its meat.It was found that the fish fed with ground bamboo charcoal showed significantly better results in terms of weight gain, growth and length-weight factor than those fed with normal food.The experiments also showed that using ground bamboo charcoal and bamboo vinegar simultaneously produced better results than using ground bamboo charcoal alone.According the FRI, previous experiments had indicated that wood charcoal and wood vinegar can yield similar outcome.For example, feeding eels with food that incorporates ground wood charcoal and wood vinegar improves fish growth and the feed conversion rate and boosts the fish's immunity against diseases, the FRI said.Also, giving ground wood charcoal and wood vinegar to scads decreases fat accumulation in the abdomen of the fish and reduces the relative ratios of body weight to liver weight, thus raising their meat content, the FRI stated.Meanwhile, using the ingredients to raise carp helps ease the negative impact of nitrogen and phosphorus on the environment, the study found.The FRI noted that the strong absorptive properties of charcoal have been proven effective in deodorizing and decomposing harmful chemical substances, and that bamboo charcoal works better than wood charcoal in this respect because of its uniform and compact texture.The application of bamboo charcoal in animal husbandry has also produced impressive results, according to the FRI.For instance, feeding hogs with ground bamboo charcoal can relieve gas and diarrhea and boost the animals' appetite, the FRI said. When used in chicken farming, it can make the meat more tender, increase egg-laying rates and greatly reduce the stench of the chickens' droppings, it said.Also, feeding bamboo charcoal to lambs can enhance their growth and increase their protein digestion and nitrogen deposition, the FRI said.Updated Monday, April 6, 2009 5:41 pm TWN, By Y.F. Low, CNAhttp://english.siamdailynews.com/asia-news...owth-study.html


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i think that might have been the article i read before. if not it was definitely very close to that one.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

waw were can u get this stuff? and you jsut put it in their food? thats awesome.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very interesting....I also wonder where you could get a hold of this stuff?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

not too sure on where to buy but i know in any chinese/japanese market you'll be able to find it. search google.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

the_w8 said:


> very interesting....I also wonder where you could get a hold of this stuff?


I just made my own. There's a few websites that show you how to make it. Just Google it 
All you need is heat and tinfoil.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

here's a good example how to make it using heat and tin foil.

http://www.pyroenergen.com/articles/how-to...oo-charcoal.htm


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

interesting.. how do you mix it with the food? do you grind it up very fine/mix with water and inject it into the food?

also how much charcoal was used in the experiments? Don't want to use a toxic amount and have a negative impact on my fish.
-g


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> interesting.. how do you mix it with the food? do you grind it up very fine/mix with water and inject it into the food?
> 
> also how much charcoal was used in the experiments? Don't want to use a toxic amount and have a negative impact on my fish.
> -g


Sounds real interesting. If anyone can answer the questions above I'd try some out on my fish.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

google is your friend unless you wanna wait for pat to come back maybe he can answer those questions a little better probably i have no idea and am lazy at the moment haha


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

No0dles said:


> google is your friend unless you wanna wait for pat to come back maybe he can answer those questions a little better probably i have no idea and am lazy at the moment haha


Well, what I've been doing is stuffing little 'twigs' of it in my smelts. The batch of smelts I got from walmart are de-boned so I just stuff a little stick of it in there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks pat. if it is a 3" smelt are you just putting a 1" chunck in or running the lenght of the smelt.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> Thanks pat. if it is a 3" smelt are you just putting a 1" chunck in or running the lenght of the smelt.


Yeah you bet. The bamboo thins out quite a bit once it's char'd.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet i like where this post went  great info







also i dont know if you'd wanna feed your P's this ALL the time...maybe every third feeding etc. what's your take on this pat?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

No0dles said:


> sweet i like where this post went  great info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that sounds reasonable. I just hate to make suggestions when I'm just an armchair quarterback. There was a reason my parents forbade me having a chemistry set.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very interesting... i am gonna sprinkle some on my pasta for dinner tonight


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> very interesting... i am gonna sprinkle some on my pasta for dinner tonight :laugh:


it wouldnt hurt you it might bring out your color and the lipstick


----------

